# Is this a Pure GSD puppy? help please



## Gsd5 (Sep 20, 2012)

hi friends. my dad got this female GSD pup from a friends friend and iam not sure if its a pure breed as we never saw her parents. shes is 1.2 months old has all teeths and bits quite hard and barks at my other male GSD. and is quite active not like my other Gsd male pup when he was small and her ears are up already.right ear ear is slighty tilted.

just wanted to know is she's a pure gsd? any characteristics and qualities to look for.

thanks 

here she is:


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks pure. Time will tell if she is really purebred. Next time, get a pup from a good breeder. No need to play "guess the breed" that way 

"1.2 months old" <-what does that mean? Do you mean she is 5 weeks old? Is she supposed to be under or over 8 weeks old? She looks to be on the small side.


----------



## Gsd5 (Sep 20, 2012)

thanks for replying. i meant was she is about a month and 2 days old .i know i should get from a breeder but you know sometime things are meant to happen. anyway even i think she's a bit small . will get her checked by a Veg soon.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

She looks pure - some GSDs get their ears up very early. She is much too young to be away from her mother and the litter. Any chance of getting her back with Mom and litter mates until she is 8 weeks old?


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

She is only 4 weeks old???? She should be with her mother until 8 weeks!! In most states its illegal to remove a pup from a litter prior to 8 wks old. Who had that chart on ages per state to legally remove a pup from its mother?


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

She looks pure, but if you cant get her back to her mother for a few more weeks, you need to do your research and figure out what you can do to meet her nutritional needs at this very young age.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I think she is saying the dog is 1.2 months , that makes it 6 weeks, still very young . Dog looks like it needs a good meal or two or three. Thin as tissue paper.
Take the dog to a vet for a physical. I am looking at the eyes - in all pictures some of the white is showing - looks very tired .


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Might be purebred, it's hard to tell at this age. She is too young to be away from her mother and littermates, and she looks undernourished, sickly and stressed. Is there any way she can be returned to her mother for another few weeks? In any case, please have a vet check her over ASAP and get some good nutrition into her. What has she been fed, and what are you feeding now? I hope it is a good quality kibble or canned food. Feed several small meals a day, don't let her eat too much at one sitting.

How is her attitude? Appetite? Are her stools firm? She probably needs to be wormed.


----------



## Gsd5 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thankyou guys for your replies. i'll try to answer some of your quires and in turn it will help me and my pup 

1. i know she's quite young and away from her mother but the thing is that i got her from a guy who had her for about a week and he was the one who took her away from her mother in first place and she cannot be united with her mother now as she has already travelled a bit here and there but i have a 9 months old male Gsd pup who keeps her quite buzy but i have to take care of her as he is heavy and while playing accidently could hurt her.

2.she looks thin but believe me she being fed a nourishing meal , i gave her baby cereal and now started pedegree for pups. my other male gsd was way too thin than she is but he turned out to be Smart gsd. she is very active and keeps playing and sleeping in intervals 

3. the thing that makes me wonder is she is already potty trained i still wonder how? she starts crying when she needs to use bathroom when she's on bed and has never for once wet/dirtied the Bed.

4. her right ear seems a bit tilted iam hoping it'll get ok with time.

Iam getting her checked by a vet in a day or two.

and i just love her 

ps: these images are clicked by my cell and aren't that good and the white you see in eyes is flash reflection.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Gsd5 said:


> i got her from a guy who had her for about a week and he was the one who took her away from her mother in first place


This 'guy' you got her from is none too bright for taking her from mama so young in my opinion. The puppy will miss out on some important early 'dog' school.



Gsd5 said:


> 2.she looks thin but believe me she being fed a nourishing meal


You can get puppy supplement at the pet store like this stuff.. 21st Century Milk Replacer Food Supplement for Puppies - New Puppy Center - Dog - PetSmart
and then feed her that until she's as rolly-polly as this one...










Gsd5 said:


> and i just love her


Good for you for taking this puppy in, she will always love you, that's for sure.


----------

